# think i have a baby pigeon please help us!!



## thierryarron (May 16, 2005)

i woke up this morning and found a baby bird (somthing from the cat) in my hall way nofeathers eye shut big fat bum and i thought it was dead i used a tissue to pick the poor thing up and it moved oh my god the shock i had heard that baby birds die so i did my best for it by putting it in a small box with cotten wool in a warm room and shut the door and had to leave for work when i got back there he was waiting for food so i gave him water and wheatabix hes eating it and every time i go in to the room it looks up to get more can any one tell me 1st how do i tell what bird it is 2nd what do i need to do to help it grow in to a adult any info to help really please help this poor little ophan


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please keep the baby very warm .. you can wrap a heating pad with a towel, set it on low, and place a container with the baby bird in it on top. Or a low wattage bulb can also be used to provide warmth.

Does the baby have "fuzz" or is it naked? Baby pigeons are kind of fuzzy little beings. You can see a series of pictures of a baby pigeon in the Resources section here. Is it possible for you to send us a photo of the baby bird?

Could you please let us know where you are located? 

Terry


----------



## thierryarron (May 16, 2005)

no fuzz just a bit of on the very top of his head just grey patches of skin on each his sides and his wings are grey skined i will try to get pics


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you click on "pigeon talk" then "pigeon daily" then "resources" you will find links to photos of baby pigeons, baby collared doves and European Wood pigeons developing. That should help you work out whether you have a pigeon/dove or some other kind of bird.

The resources page also has information and links on how and what to feed baby pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Is the bird opening its mouth wide and squawking for food so that you drop the food into the open mouth ? That would mean it is not a pigeon. 

Cynthia


----------



## thierryarron (May 16, 2005)

it opens it's mouth but no squawking


----------



## edgar (May 15, 2005)

*feeding*

if it is a baby ppgeon andf I only know what worked for our pigeon was my daughter feed it through a small syringe with warmed pelletted food crushed up mixed with warm water she fed him 4 times a day today headwig is alive and well and avery healthy boy good luck to you it can be a very rewarding experience.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

More pictures would be great, especially those that would indicate size. It does not appear to be a pigeon. If it is "gaping" [ opening it's mouth for food ]. you can give formula via an syringe if you have one. As others have said keep it warm in a dim, quiet, spot. As you feed the formula be sure to get the syringe past the glottis [ this is the air way hole just behind the tongue .... during feeding you should give very small amounts and make sure the swallow reflex is strong. S/he will have a crop located on the bird's right side below the chin in the neck area. The crop will expand as it eats looking kinda like a small marble is in there. I would stop feeding at this point until the crop emptys [ any where from 20 minutes to an hour depending on the size of the bird. Please keep posting and thank you for doing what you can for this little guy.


----------



## thierryarron (May 16, 2005)

it's about 3" with a very fat bum like a "weelbele wobble" if it's not a pigeon is it still ok to feed it with wheatabix??


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Where are you located?

That way a local rehabber can be found for your little blackbird/starling/cowbird or grackle to help you if you you need it.

I'd feed the little one on soaked Science Diet puppy chow kibble. please feed in small enough pieces so the baby won't choke and suffocate. Feed until the crop (pouch on baby's chest) is full but not taunt.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi thierryarron,


Oh my! what a little beauty!


Not-a-Pigeon, but if it is "three inches" long it is some order of 'larger' than a Sparrow Bird such as ( maybe) a Robin or large Jay.

It is not properly a grain eating Bird, so, skip the "Wheatabix" and...

Hmmmm...

If it were me, I would not only be picking the brains of those co-responants "here" on the List, but, as I have had good luck with with Baby Sparrows and Mockers, I would likely be feeding very small morsels of well rinsed "two-layer" Water-Pack Sardines. 

Additionally, I would go to a Tropical Fish Store and get 1000 Meal worms and put them into a room temperature Bowl with fresh sliced Apples and Oatmeal and some various Greens like cilantro or Parsely or Water Cress...

I would obtain ripe Pears or other fresh Fruit and occasionally feed the Baby tiny bits of the ripe Fruit on to which I have sprinkled some 'Vitamix' and powdered 'Super Greens' ( any health food store for the latter) and...

Do not attempt to give any kind of liquid or Water...or diary products.

You can feed them a lightly scrambled Egg cut into tiny bits of course.

After a few days of the Meal worms having become wholesome on their Apple and whatnot else diet, begin also feeding those to the Baby but...BUT you best smash the little heads of the Meal Worms first, and, hand them to the gapeing Baby, head-first.

Small Grasshoppers or Katydids or Crickets may be caught, but, likewise, and additonally, if too big, cut them in half, and at any rate, mash their little heads first and feed them to the Baby head-first allways.

No 'Seeds' and skip grain products.

Keep them warm (85 degrees or so ) and covered if possible, and feed them several times an hour certainly. These kinds of Birds to not posess the voluminous Crops which Baby Pigeons do, and generally must be fed much much MUCH more often.

A soft, Terrycloth Towell folded into a ceramic or other bowl, set on a towell wrapped heating pad, covered gently with a lite cloth or towell, would be comfortable for them. Keep them out of any sort of drafts or chills of course, and, in a quiet place if possible.

Do you have a cage? I forgot...but if so, drape the cage with a sheet or something to keep drafts out.


They will likely soon make some kind of 'chirp' to alert you to their being hungry and to 'where' they are. When they gape, place the little ( the size of an eraser on the end of a pencil or so if not smaller, of) morsel into their open Mouth, and they will swallow and ask for more. 

At some point, they usually will be full and they will show you this in some way. Then, wait some while, might be fifteen minutes, might be twenty, might be a half hour or something, and, also, learn to imitate their chirp and try it on them from across the room. If they chirp or if they answer your chirp, they are hungry again.

If your ambient air is 'dry' or heated with central heat, keep a wet rag in a bowl near them for some humidity. Normally being in their Nest is humidifying for their skin.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi There, 

This is not a baby pigeon but it's too small to know for sure yet what kind of song bird it is. Your best advice given to you thusfar is from JGregg please listen to her advice:



JGregg said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> That way a local rehabber can be found for your little blackbird/starling/cowbird or grackle to help you if you you need it.
> 
> I'd feed the little one on soaked Science Diet puppy chow kibble. please feed in small enough pieces so the baby won't choke and suffocate. Feed until the crop (pouch on baby's chest) is full but not taunt.


----------



## thierryarron (May 16, 2005)

im in southampton uk i have cats are there "kibble"ok untill i can get to a shop?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Cat food you mean? Yes, this is ok until you can get the dog kibble


----------



## thierryarron (May 16, 2005)

he will be ok with the wheatabix i feed earlier if i change to the cat stuff now when i go into the room he seems to be ok i can hear him move and just about see him his skin is a lot less dry now i think after i giving him the wheatabixand water mix.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

There are members in the UK here so hopefully they can get you pointed to a rehabber soon, or if you're feeling proactive you can go to the resources link. Most anybody who takes care of baby pigeons can take care of a songbird (songbirds are a lot easier if you ask me!).

Pigeonpal2002 is right about the cat kibble, it's fine until you can get the dog kibble. Please soak the kibble in water until it's soft, tear off pieces and gently poke them into the baby's open mouth. The baby will swallow the food on it's own, repeat until you have a full crop. Wait for the crop to empty before feeding again. 

You will want to discard any soaked kibble which has sat around over 4 hours. The soaked kibble should be at room temperature when you feed it to the baby. You won't need to feed into the night, you can stop once it's dark and start again in the morning. Dog kibble works out great for songbirds, I've raised plenty of baby songbirds on it.

You'll want to take the baby's container and put it on top of a heating pad on low and gently cover the baby with a dry clean washcloth so it can stay warm. As far as containers go I prefer plastic butter dishes because they will help to insulate the baby unlike a glass container.


----------



## thierryarron (May 16, 2005)

just gave the little one his first cat kibble mush he did take it but it looked like it was easier for him to take the wheatabix with the pipett so i did mix the two together a bit it did seem to go down much easier i will try the dog kibble when i get some in the morning


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

At this time of year in the UK it is most likely to be a blackbird (their nests can be raided so easily by cats) or possibly a starling but it is important that you get the baby to a bird rescuer as soon as possible. You need to identify it and feed it the right diet for it to develop properly. 

Phil has given you good advice on feeding it so follow that for the time being.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cynthia and all, 

This poor person is getting a barrage of information, let's try to keep things as simple as possible.  Cynthia you are absolutely right that this person should seek out a licenced rehabber ASAP. Phil's suggestions on feeding are good but very difficult and time consuming for a new person to deal with. However fruit is not something that a song bird would be feeding it's young, especially a blackbird or a starling From all my years on various bird forums, the crow groups, the Just for birds list and from listening to other bird rehabbers (Helen, Terry, Fred etc.), the diet that is most often used is soaked dog kibble. This can be added to in time with various insects such as meal worms, crickets etc. This person is inexperienced and should be using the soaked dog kibble for now (and as JGREGG recommended) and then get the bird to a wildlife rehabilitator as soon as able.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As we haven't even established what kind of bird it is I am sending a link to the thread to Alison. She has experience of rescuing British birds and should be able to help identify it and to suggest a diet. If the bird has already gone to a rescue centre then we can store the information for future reference.

My only warning would be *not* to give it earthworms! Although these and fruit are an adult european blackbird's staple diet they are toxic when fed to the young in captivity.

BTW Brad, can you define kibble for the Brits? I have always assumed these are complete dog food biscuits, but suppose they could be what we call "mixer" biscuits which are added to canned dog food.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cynthia, 


Good advice and following up Kibble here in the West is dry dogfood. It's fortified with vitamins, vegetable/plant matter as well as animal proteins. Kibble is very small pre-formed pieces of food for dogs or cats.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Brad,

That sounds like what we would call "complete dry dog food". 

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Alison's reply:

_Cynthia, very quick reply, sorry, looks like blackbird, needs 
heatlamp, heatpad may suffice, I feed them a mixture of good quality 
baby food, Hipp organic, or Heinz, pref one which is rice and chicken 
(or beef) and veg, (stage 1, from 4 months), liquidised with soaked 
cat food and bogena or prosecto (dried insect mix), ice cream 
consistency, can be syringed down back of throat 0.1ml at a time, 
until stops gaping, but for now little bits of soaked bix and hard 
boiled egg yolk will do until she can get the other stuff, I would 
give waxworms too, plus a tiny pinch avian vits daily, I use Avimix, 
amount to cover pinhead surface. Use equal amounts for the formula, 
keeps 2 days in fridge, if too runny mix some baby rice in, packets 
of little dried flakes. This mix can also be given as pellets if 
using tweezers.
Baby won't gape if cold, also REALLY needs synulox if cat caught. I 
can tell her how much if need be.

Sorry so rushed!

Ali x_

Synulox would have to be obtained from the vet, because it has to be administered soon.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Alison also said they need feeding every half hour at that age.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cynthia, 

Alison's feeding instructions and recipe sound very good and hopefully will help Thierryarron since they are in the UK as well.

Thierryarron, hows your patient doing, were you able to locate a wild life rehabber in your area? Please let us know how things are going when you can


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

For future reference we should remember (which I didn't!!!) that starlingtalk has all the information we would need on identifying and feeding a baby starling. Well worth reading even when you don't have a starling or a baby house sparrow to care for.

http://www.starlingtalk.com/babystarlings.htm 

Cynthia


----------



## thierryarron (May 16, 2005)

good news i found a "rehaber" one of my clients (i'm a hairdresser) she came and took the little baby and thinks it has a good chance of making it all thanks to your help. as much as i love birds and thought that i could help him (which i'm sure that we did help him) the best place for him is with someone that can help him the most, so thankyou all so much for helping, just knowing that someone was at the end of my computer was a wonderfull help,I can't thankyou all enougth for the help, links and support you all gave us, the work on this site is wonderfullkeep it up for all us struggling careers.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Thierryarron, 

That's wonderful news, thank you for updating us on the situation. It's not easy work raising young birds. They have to be fed constantly and monitored, sounds like he'll do very well. Way to go yourself for doing the right thing and helping in many ways


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update.

The little bird would certainly have died without your help, so well done!

Cynthia


----------

